# BFD keeps applying more filters ?



## Ashmanuk (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi, 
I have a BFD and i am only just getting my head around this.
I am ussing REW with radio shack spl meter as mic have taken readings and at the moment just adjusting 2 to 3 peaks, I am using filters 17, 18, 19 and 20 which are all adjustable.

When I set to run and start playing films or music the BFD starts applying more filters at 1, 2, 3 and so on.

Am i doing some thing wrong, can i switch off the auto EQ filters.

As a side note REW found 4 peaks and i put everyone of those into the BFD, but the play back volume was so low and lost a lot of impact, Yes i did turn up the gain on the subs but how can you check the differance with and without EQ if you have to turn up the volume on subs so much.

If I sound dumb then accept my apology....:hide:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> I am ussing REW with radio shack spl meter as mic have taken readings and at the moment just adjusting 2 to 3 peaks, I am using filters 17, 18, 19 and 20 which are all adjustable.
> 
> When I set to run and start playing films or music the BFD starts applying more filters at 1, 2, 3 and so on.


I assume you have an FBQ2496. All 20 filters of each channel are manually selectable to parametric mode.

You need to set them all to OFF first and then set each one to parametric that you need. Start at filter #1.

You have an auto mode set.

brucek


----------



## Ashmanuk (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi Brucek can you confirm how to do that, set them to manual that is.

Regards:reading:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't own an FBQ, I own BFD's, so I have never done it myself on that unit.

But when you download the manual from here, it doesn't look too tough, as shown below from page 8.

You need to manually set (from the front panel), all 20 filters of each channel to parametric. 
The 2496 doesn't come defaulted that way, you need to set it yourself. Once set, it will stay that way.

Then with every filters gain set at zero, you have all filters off and in parametric mode...

Now your ready to use all 20 filters without them doing crazy stuff in auto mode.









brucek


----------



## Ashmanuk (Sep 14, 2007)

Hi Brucek,

Thank you for your help on this, I did read that part but did not make sense to me:huh:

I have two PC Ultras and I do find it allot of fun messing around with REW/BFD, though my wife says iam a bit sad...:thud:

Regards


----------



## spastik (Sep 15, 2006)

I saw the same happening with my FBQ, and what I did was to press the "Freeze" button after assigning my 3 PEQ filters. From what I could read from the manual this is supposed to freeze the auto filters? So I have not set all filters to be PEQ filters but used the freeze command. Can someone confirm that this is ok? Or is it still doing stuff in the background? (I have only had FBQ for a couple of days)


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Best to set all the filters to parametric whether you're using them or not. It only takes a few seconds.

brucek


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Ashmanuk said:


> Hi,
> 
> As a side note REW found 4 peaks and i put everyone of those into the BFD, but the play back volume was so low and lost a lot of impact,


That's normal, you have decreased SPL at some frequencies. You need to calibrate SPL after equalization as well


> how can you check the differance with and without EQ if you have to turn up the volume on subs so much.


If you have to turn up a lot the volume of your subs after eq., it's because you have made significant cuts. You have a bypass button you can press to bypass eq.. The difference in level is still there though.
But you don't need to switch a lot between eq and uneq. to figure out how much improvement was made.
Put a track with lots of variation in bass notes and you'll immediately note the difference.
There is another trick I can tell you but many will disagree with me. To raise the level of your sub to be as loud as without eq., you can put a very wide filter (10 octaves for ex) centered at say 40 Hz and boost with the amount you need to match the uneq. sub level.
While this may involve some negatives (that I won't tell you), my (good I think) ears cannot catch any difference.


> If I sound dumb then accept my apology....:hide:


There is no such thing as sounding dumb :nono:


----------

